
A Small Look into the GameCube’s Copy Filter - dEnigma
https://ppltoast.wordpress.com/2018/05/11/a-small-look-into-the-gamecubes-copy-filter/
======
tomyws
I'm interested to know how others feel about browsing through random issues on
some open-source project like this out of boredom. As someone who struggles
finding the time to commit to entire features in my spare time, knowing there
are lurkers who could piece together a PR from commits to abandoned forks or
getting intouch with developers on discord (for example) is quite inspiring!

------
pkamb
If anyone wants to submit a GameCube PR, it would be awesome to get 8-cube
Mario Kart: Double Dash working on the Wii!

[https://github.com/FIX94/Nintendont/issues/144](https://github.com/FIX94/Nintendont/issues/144)

~~~
voltagex_
Posting that issue into an unrelated thread is not the way to get it done.

I'm not sure how you're involved in that project but that issue thread is
absolutely not how to run an open source project, or even how to get an issue
fixed.

You've got people offering to help and then a tonne of hangers-on. The issue
needs to be split into very defined tasks and worked on methodically -
otherwise it's just going to sit there and accumulate more noise for years.

------
Dig1t
Man, this was so cool.

